# MSI GE70 2PE Apache Pro extrem langsam in spielen



## JamnesOpp (11. Januar 2015)

.....


----------



## iTzZent (11. Januar 2015)

Du kannst die HDD ruhig austauschen, die Garantie bleibt bestehen.  Mehr dazu erfährst du bei uns im MSI Forum Garantiesiegel?! Notebook aufrüstbar? - Notebooks und Barebone Systeme - MSI Forum

In welcher Auflösung spielst du BF4 ? 
Ist das Akku verbaut ? 
In welche Farbe leuchtet der Powerbutton beim BF4 Betrieb ?
Welche Treiber werden verwendet ?
Welches OS ?


----------



## JamnesOpp (11. Januar 2015)

ist die hdd ein Problem?
ja der akku ist verbaut ich habe schon netzbetrieb mit und ohnbe akku versucht
der neueste geforce treiber ist innstaliert habe firmware und bios aktualisiert
os ist windows 7


----------



## JamnesOpp (11. Januar 2015)

auflösung full hd


----------



## JamnesOpp (11. Januar 2015)

lampe leuchtet orange


----------



## julianbl (11. Januar 2015)

Download CPU-Z und schau wie hoch deine CPU taktet und deine GPU und schau mal ob die mit vollem oder annähernd vollem Takt laufen.

CPU reichen auch 2,8-3 ghz, Hauptsache nicht unterm Standard Takt.


----------



## iTzZent (17. Januar 2015)

Welches Bios ist aktuell drauf ? Das neuste ist vom 26.12.2014 MSI Global - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Motherboard, Graphics and more
Auch die EC Firmware sollte up2Date gehalten werden: MSI Global - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Motherboard, Graphics and more

Treten die Probleme denn auch in anderen Spielen auf ? 
Welche Detaileinstellungen verwendest du in BF4 ?

Die kleinen Mircoruckler können aber durchaus von der HDD kommen. Eine andere Fehlerursache wäre mir nun nicht bekannt.


----------



## JamnesOpp (21. Januar 2015)

Hi erstmal danke für deine Antwort ich spiele auf mittel und habe extreme fps drops wodurch dann die lags entstehen da 37 fps ja eigentlich nicht laggy ist im Dragon Army en Forum schrieb man mir ich sollte in crystal disk wenn vorhanden die AMP Einstellung hochdrehen.


----------



## JamnesOpp (21. Januar 2015)

Hi erstmal danke für deine Antwort ich spiele auf mittel und habe extreme fps drops wodurch dann die lags entstehen da 37 fps ja eigentlich nicht laggy ist im Dragon Army en Forum schrieb man mir ich sollte in crystal disk wenn vorhanden die AMP Einstellung hochdrehen.


----------



## iTzZent (21. Januar 2015)

Das AMP Problem hatten eigentlich ehr die Western Digital HDDs, aber du kannst es gerne versuchen.

Anbei die Anleitung für das Thema.


----------

